

Show HN: Fractal Flyer – Explore Dynamic 3D Fractals in WebGL - RamshackleJ
http://neverwork.in/static/Interactive-Experiments/Fractal-Flyer/High-Performance/fractal.html

======
RamshackleJ
If you have a good GPU try out the HQ version
[http://neverwork.in/static/Interactive-
Experiments/Fractal-F...](http://neverwork.in/static/Interactive-
Experiments/Fractal-Flyer/Normal/fractal.html)

------
starshadowx2
This is really quite beautiful.

